# Echolotgeber in der Bilge anbringen?



## Sledge (19. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass man den Geber auch im Boot anbringen kann.
Der Vorbesitzer hatte den an einer Geberstange mit Zwinge am Spiegel befestigt, neben dem AB. Ich befürchte allerdings Störungen durch den Motor, die Entfernung zur Schraube ist dabei nicht soo groß.  Außerdem stört mich das rein optisch schon sehr. Hat jemand schon mal den Geber in der Bilge angebracht, wenn ja, funzt das störungsfrei (Baustoff GFK) ?
Platz hätte ich da genug, außerdem wären Geber und Kabel weitestgehend "unsichtbar" und der Geber wäre nicht ständig so verschmoddert durch Algen usw.

Gruß Sledge


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Mai 2021)

Einwandiges Gfk funzt einwandfrei... 

Habe schon ein paar solcher Installationen gesehen - auch mit Ausschnitt der inneren Gfk-Form. 

Alle Geber waren per Silikon /Acryl vergossen, um Lufteinschlüsse (und somit störende Resonanzen) zwischen Rumpf und Geber zu eliminieren.


----------



## Wollebre (19. Mai 2021)

Der Einbau ist abhängig von der Form des Gebers.
In meinem früheren Boot die folgende Variante gewählt. Hat noch den Vorteil das der Geber exakt senkrecht zum Bootsboden ausgerichtet montiert werden kann.
www.ebay.de/p/1848692276
Statt teure Geberflüssigkeit (transfer fluid) kannst bedenkenlos normales Speiseöl nehmen.
Auch nach über 11 Jahre keine Fehlanzeigen gehabt.

Da es unterschiedliche Geberformen gibt, gibt es andere Einbaumöglichkeiten. Stell mal ein Foto von deinem Geber ein.
Einige Hersteller empfehlen den Geber auf das GFK zu kleben. Bei z.B. Echolot- oder Bootswechsel wird man den sicherlich nicht brauchbar entfernen können.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Alle Geber waren per Silikon /Acryl vergossen, um Lufteinschlüsse (und somit störende Resonanzen) zwischen Rumpf und Geber zu eliminieren.


Da braucht es wohl spezielle Geber?
Der Standard Geber ist ja wohl nur für den Gebrauch im Wasser ausgelegt, zwecks Kühlung, die Dinger werden nämlich warm und dies bekommt den Kristallen nicht gut.
Es wird z.B. bei meinem Garmin (G20) ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, diesen nicht Trocken laufen zu lassen, aus gegebenen Gründen.
Wenn man diese Geber vergießt, egal mit welchem Material, droht Stauwärme?

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Mai 2021)

Wenn das so ist wie du es geschrieben hast, dann werden es wohl spezielle Geber sein... 

Ich geh bei sowas nicht bei... Ich nehm das nur wahr, während ich mich um Gfk oder Motoren kümmere


----------



## Sledge (19. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Antworten.
 Ist das Lowrance Hook5X  GPS Splitshot HDI, also der Standartgeber.
Konnte bisher nix finden, nur im Wasser betreiben oder ähnlich.
Schön wäre das in der Bilge, aber in erster Linie soll das natürlich funktionieren.
Ist ein Wasserlieger, daher ist der Geber ständig verschmoddert.
Gruß Sledge


----------



## Sledge (19. Mai 2021)

Soll auf eine Inter 630


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (19. Mai 2021)

Ist es heute nicht so das verschiedene Geber an einem Gerät montiert werden können?
Keine Ahung wie sich das noch weiterentwickelt, aber so Geber sollten in Zukunft immer besser werden
Dann müsste ich mein vorhandenmes Gerät nicht tauschen, sondern nur den Geber ersetzen
Wenn dieser eingelassen ist, oder auch mal defekt wäre, alles nicht so einfach
Wenn mich ein Kabel am Heck stört, kann man es auch in einem kleinen Kabelkanal verschwinden lassen


----------



## Sledge (19. Mai 2021)

Klar Kabelkanal , aber dann noch die Geberstange mit Zwinge...!
Zur Not eben den Geber auf ne Trägerplatte schrauben und mit Sikaflex weiter weg vom Motor am Rumpf ankleben. Am einfachsten wäre es aber eben in der Bilge, da muss ich mal weiter suchen ob der Geber dafür geeignet ist.
Trotzdem danke!

Gruß Sledge


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. Mai 2021)

Sledge 
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, Tiefenmessertausch im Segelboot:


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (19. Mai 2021)

Sledge schrieb:


> Klar Kabelkanal , aber dann noch die Geberstange mit Zwinge...!
> Zur Not eben den Geber auf ne Trägerplatte schrauben und mit Sikaflex weiter weg vom Motor am Rumpf ankleben.



Anständige Boote haben seitlich am Heck eine Vorrichtung um den Geber anzuschrauben  
Wobei so eine geklebte Trägerplatte ja bei vielen auch genutzt wird, meist aus einem  Kunststoff Frühstücksbrettchen gebastelt
Ich würde keinen Geber einkleben, aber das muss jeder bei seinem Boot für sich entscheiden


----------



## Sledge (20. Mai 2021)

Moin.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde den Geber problemlos außen am Rumpf befestigt bekommen, mache das nicht zum ersten mal.
Bisher waren die Geber am kleinen, offenen Boot unten am Spiegel, wie es eigentlich auch vorgesehen ist.
Da konnte ich den Schmodder, Algen usw immer mal eben mit der Hand entfernen, war ein Griff und gut war.
Das ist jetzt leider nicht mehr möglich, dafür müsste ich jedes Mal ins Wasser.
Auch beim Slippen im flacheren Wasser möchte ich den Geber nicht gerne fest am Rumpf haben.

Ich habe mich jetzt durch diverse Bootsforen gelesen.
Da gibt natürlich wieder alles, von niemals - einfach top!
Viele haben den Geber seit Jahren sogar einfach nur mit Silicon/Sikaflex in der Bilge eingeklebt, angeblich funktioniert das schon seit vielen Jahren sehr gut.
Andere sagen, unbedingt in Epoxy Harz, weil es das gleiche Material wie der Baustoff vom Boot sein muss usw. Wieder Andere setzen auf Geber in Hülse mit Geberflüssigkeit oder Speiseöl ...
Auffällig war, dass lediglich das Wegfallen der WT erwähnt wurde, klar , wenn der Geber nicht im Wasser ist...
Keiner hat von Schäden am Gerät durch mangelnde Kühlung berichtet, soll angeblich schon viele Jahre störungsfrei funktionieren.
Ich denke, das wird abhängig vom jeweiligen Geber sein.

Werde das jetzt wohl über eine ausziehbare oder nach oben klappbare Stange, die man arretieren kann, lösen .
Die wird dann im Überwasserbereich mit 2 Schrauben am Spiegel fixiert und gut ist.
Einfach eine von einem Stativ oder ähnlich, hatte ich schon einmal am kleinen Boot.
In die Bilge einkleben wäre nur die einfachste Lösung gewesen, daher wollte ich das wissen.
Das Risiko der Überhitzung leuchtet mir ein, gerade weil ich auch längere Touren machen möchte. Dazu dann doch die aktuelle WT bekommen, wird halt wieder gebastelt.

Danke für die Antworten
Gruß Sledge


----------

